# Pull Rope Snapped on my 9.9 merc.



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Is there a special kind of rope used for the pull cord on my mercury 9.9 outboard? Are there any hints or tricky things to look out for? Thanks

J


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine broke once. You can get a new one at Wally World or most lawn mower shops have them. The trick is to rewind it and get your hand out of the spring before your put the head back. I've always let the marina do it or you might ask the lawn mower shop if they would do it. It is the same as your mower.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I replaced mine once. It was a major pain in the butt.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Remove the rewind starter from the engine and remove any remnants of the old rope. Then, and this is the important part- get a pair of Vise Grips and have them ready.

Turn the line spool against the spring until you feel resistance. Remember, it will need to reel in the rope once you attach it. Turn the spool against the spring until it gets hard to hold. Using the Vise Grips, clamp the spool so it won't unwind. Route the new pull rope through the guide eye wherever it is and then into the groove in the spool. Normally a knot is tied in the end of the rope and that know goes in a notch in the spool. Once the rope is attached, let the Vise Grips loose and allow the spool to take up the rope. If it takes up enough rope to allow you to tie on the handle and still have tension against it, you've done well. If not, pull the rope back out, clamp the spool, undo the rope and turn the spool a few more turns against the spring. Then re-attach the rope and try it again. 

I wear leather gloves while doing this in case of a slip. That spool can cut you very easily. I've found that this will take you 15 minutes max and less than $10 for the pull rope verses $75+ at a shop. 

UFM82


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks all for the info! Will get to it when i have the time, probably over winter break. Again Thanks!

J


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with UFM82 - it is a pain, but a small and cheap job.

I replaced mine on my 9.9 Force last year. I bought mine @ Lowes for $4.99.

This seems obvious, but make sure you cut the rope to the proper length
before starting the process. I also found that it was much easier having somebody help you - it is a tight area to work in, but having a "3rd hand"
to hold things in place really helped me.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I conquered the task this morning! Actually didn't need the clamp, there was a flat head screw driver slot on top of the bolt that secures everything. You just loosen that bolt, tie the chord off to something completly pulled out, twist the middle bolt until y ou can do it anymore, tighten down the nut, and untie the chord, it went right back in!

Thanks for all your help! Cheap and easy fix, only $3.00

Thanks again!

J


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------

